
History of Bitnet Relay -- the inspiration for IRC - gnosis
http://web.inter.nl.net/users/fred/relay/relhis.html
======
thristian
Fascinating - the few commands and protocol details he mentions are very
reminiscent of IRC. Does anyone have a similar early history of IRC, and the
(presumable) downfall of Bitnet Relay?

